# Coolest thing you've ever bought for yourself?



## LJBerry

What is it? I'm gonna buy myself a new gun. a stoger Model 2000.


----------



## duckkiller15

idk i like the good ole air horn


----------



## LJBerry

Well my dad said that the 2000 wasnt the greatest gun, so i bought an Escort Magnum in Killerweed camo. Had to sell my 870 for money though. And all in all i owed my dad about 75 dollars at the end.


----------



## Timothy Cobb

The coolest thing which I have brought is the pocket handgun.


----------



## LAquacker

Dozen Dakota decoys and a nice spiffy bag to go with them. Bought them with a smile.


----------



## Moorhuhn

Simple car "Datsun mi-Do". Here it is red, but I had a grey one.

It is an amazing feeling when you are buying something on your own money you earned for the job! Just for real :3

Hehe, I have a bit funny story about when I have bought Datsun. Unfortunately, my bank did not want to transfer money. 

I definitely like the 21st century. It allows us to do so many things! Even writing this little post)

Thank you for your attention!


----------



## Aunt Betty

Helicopter


----------



## Missy Skeeter

House with a view


----------



## Aunt Betty

My chopper was an air hog ...lol
The cat hated the thing.
Mine looked like a dragonfly.


----------



## Aunt Betty

I was super delighted when I figured out what the tan, sin, and cos do. The e key is powerful.
It's like EEE really loud.
This has to be the coolest device I own.



the newer ones do calculus and differential equations. Seemed like cheating fo me


----------



## killerv

85...rich kid...we could only spring for the 81.

I remember writing my formulas in pencil on the cover, could quickly wipe off. made a lot of As.


----------



## FoghornTN

I bought a 2nd hand 390 Beretta at a gunshow in '94 for $300. I still have the gun!
*my first mag shotgun


----------

